# Washer/Dryer recommendations



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I think our washer is dying. It sounds like the bearings are going. I had a plumber here today for my well pump and that's what he said it sounded like when he came in. I have the Kenmore Elite H3t washer and dryer. They will be 9 years old this November. I was so excited to get front loading machines, but they have been a problem the last 5 years or so. I replaced GE top loaders that we got new when we built and never had a problem with them, but REALLY wanted front loaders. I have had so many service calls and have had a new pump, drum and I don't remember what else. My laundry room is an outside wall and I could do laundry all year long with my previous set, but there will be 3-4 days every winter where the washer will not draw up water. It is so frustrating.:frusty: I have had the pipes insulated and even put hay bales on the outside against the wall. My dryer has had several parts replaced, too. I do run the washer about 4 days a week as there are 5 of us and animals. My heaviest loads are towels and even that is not really heavy.

SO, do any of you have recommendations on brands of washers/dryers? I kinda like the new steam feature, but they are new and maybe problems with those haven't surfaced yet. Everyone says that the front loaders get your clothes cleaner, but I did laundry at Disney and I felt that my clothes smelled cleaner there. Could be the chlorinated water-we have a well. Thanks!!


----------



## amrabbitry (Apr 23, 2010)

We have Samsung front loaders for both washer and dryer. We've had them since Jan this year and love them!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I sure hope this thread gets some response. I was about to start a thread with the same question. We have always had Kenmore washers and dryers. The first washer lasted 17 years, the water filter started leaking and I patched it up with my hot glue gun and got another couple of years out of it!  The dryer lasted longer. The second washer lasted probably about 15 years, give or take a year. My last one died about a year ago after about 7 years I believe it was. Really liked it and we were in the process of getting it repaired. But the repair man started replacing parts, one after another - clutch, new motor, etc., etc. He told us that the front loaders are nightmares as far as repairs. The simpler the better. Our last Kenmore had more bells and whistles than the previous two. After he kept replacing parts and it still wasn't in working order, we told him to stop, not worth fixing. Now I wish we had just sucked it up and had it repaired. The new ones have all these automatic water sensors, locking lids, water saving features. I don't want all that stuff. We were told that the automatic water sensor filled the machine according to the weight of the load and many times didn't fill with enough water to wash properly. I wash a lot of fabric - I like to throw it in the machine, fill it and swish it around with my hands, and then spin it out. I don't want any locking door. We ended up getting a commercial grade Maytag for the time being as it didn't have any of those sensors or a locking lid. It gets the clothes clean. I can throw jeans in there with the knees full of dirt and grass from working in the yard, don't have to pre-treat with anything, and they come out clean. But I have noticed that it is hard on the fabric of our clothes. I can see more wear. And, although it has a supposed 'delicate' cycle, I think it agitates just as hard as the normal cycle, just has hesitations, so it is not continuously agitating. My last washer had a two-speed motor. 

These contraptions with water-saving features annoy the heck out of me - like toilets too. What have you saved if you have to flush two or three times to get the job done? And showers with water saving heads, so you have to stay in the shower twice as long just to get rinsed? And washers that won't get your clothes clean. I don't want some machine making my decisions for me. Touchy subject at my house, yes??? ound:


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

DH and I have been married for 44 years. Our first washer and dryer was used and we used it for a few years. Then we bought a Maytag washer and dryer which we replaced with another Maytag washer and dryer 18 1/2 yrs. ago. The first Maytag set still worked, but the dryer was not as efficient anymore so we replaced both. The only repair I had on either set was a belt replaced on the washer of the most recent one. Maytags have served us well.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I just did research on this topic. I went to several sites and the LG 3360 front loaders were the washer and dryer that were consistently rated high on all the sites. I love it! It has the steam feature and it has extra large capacity. It can hold a king comforter! I just got them last week, so I can't give much of a review, but I do like them. Get the lifts to make them higher. It's nice not to have to bend over!


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

We had to purchase a new washer and dryer about 18 months ago. We had put our fairly new set into storage while our new house was being completed and because we didn't drain all the water from the washer, the musty smell was terrible. The clothes were clean but smelled worse than before they were washed. 

We also purchased Samsung front load washer and the matching dryer. The washer has both a delicate cycle and a wool cycle along with one for bedding and a separate one for towels and I have actually used all of them. The dryer has a steam cycle for removing wrinkles, but I don't think that works as well as I would like. Otherwise, I really like the set. 

Just one thing about front loaders. If you are not careful with them, the musty smell can be unbearable. I know at least three people that have had to replace their washers because they couldn't get rid of the smell. If you make sure you always prop the door to the washer open after you use it, that usually helps. We haven't had any problems with the smell so far with the Samsung.

Hope this helps.


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I can'personally recommend a new washer model (I have a 12 year old Whirlpool washer and a 29 year old Kenmore dryer ), but I would encourage you to research using Consumer Reports. Your local library may have a subscription, else you can subscribe online at www.ConsumerReports.org I have been very happy with any purchases I have made using CR's recommendatioms.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

I noticed some company, maybe the makers of Tide has come up with a product which is supposed to make your washer smell better...I am sure it is beause of the musty smell from the front loading washers...anyone try it yet?


----------



## Tessa's Mommy (May 20, 2011)

I tried one product, can't remember the name but it was about $3.50 per use, after we got our washer out of storage. It didn't work for the old washer, but every once and a while I throw one in the new washer. So far, no problem with the new washer but that might because I'm a lot more careful about making sure I leave the door open.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

I am a loyal LG gal. All my kitchen appliances, TVs and now my new washer are LG.

We purchased the WM2350HRC from Sears in July (for much less than that since it was on sale).

I love it and love the Steam feature. Is great for Whites, towels, sheets, and heavily soilded items!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Carefulove said:


> I am a loyal LG gal. All my kitchen appliances, TVs and now my new washer are LG.
> 
> We purchased the WM2350HRC from Sears in July (for much less than that since it was on sale).
> 
> I love it and love the Steam feature. Is great for Whites, towels, sheets, and heavily soilded items!


I was looking at that model. I also saw a top loader Kenmore that is made by LG and it got good reviews. I just don't know. My washer had good reviews by CR when it came out and it has had a lot of service. It's spinning right now and sounds like it is going to take off!! That's why I am asking for people's real life experience.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> I was looking at that model. I also saw a top loader Kenmore that is made by LG and it got good reviews. I just don't know. My washer had good reviews by CR when it came out and it has had a lot of service. It's spinning right now and sounds like it is going to take off!! That's why I am asking for people's real life experience.


I think all appliances are good and bad. I Love my refrigerator and it has great reviews but they have had to fix the Ice maker 3 times already. That doesn't mean is bad, it just means that the ice maker wasn't the best in the lot! ound:

I honestly like it so far, my old washer was like yours, sometimes I would run down the basement thinking that there was someone banging on the bulkhead door, only to realize it was the washer spinning, seriously, it was a scary thing! ound:


----------

